# Help buying GPU & CPU cooler



## chargedgod (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello friends  I'm new to this forum.My current system is Intel Core2Duo E7300 OC to 3.33GHz ,1333MHz DDR3 RAM,Gigabyte G41 MT-s2 rev 1.4 Mobo ,ATI XFX HD 5670 1GB GDDR5 Oc to 850/1100,19 inch LCD Monitor,Cooler Master extreme power 500watt

My CPu temp crosses 75-76 on intel IBT since i have a stock heatsink-a generic cooler master cooler for lga 775 socket cpus
And with p96x64 large ffts 65-68 full load

Hence i wish to buy a worthy cooler for this cpu for oc to 4GHz if possible
Also i wish to buy HD 6850

My budget is limited to max of Rs 11000


I live far from kolkata..

so anyone there plz help me by providing the latest price of this products in kolkata and the shops..

Thank you all in advance


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2012)

If you wanna get a new card like 6850 then you should change your PSU first as CM Extreme series has very poor reputation.

For CPU Cooler, get something like Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO @ 2K.
For PSU: Corsair CX 430 V2 @ 2.3K
For Gfx card: MSI Cyclone OC HD 6850 @ 8.6K


----------



## pramudit (Apr 19, 2012)

are you gonna sell your old gpu?? that can fetch you about 3k...
if yes then buy corsair gx600-3.3k and nvidia 560-10.5k..

otherwise go with what cilius suggested...
cooler would be CM hyper 212 evo in both case....


----------

